# Got a mobile home question for you guys...



## mamotts (Dec 23, 2011)

In my mobile home, I am having my lennox heat pump changed due to a grounded compressor. The evaporator coils also need to be replaced but the rest of the air handler is in great shape. I have purchased a 3 ton 13 seer Goodman heat pump. Can I go to the mobile home parts store and buy an alpine 3 ton evaporator coil? And if so, that coil comes with a TXV... does that mean I remove all of the compression fittings/orifice from the old line sets and just solder the new coil in? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Residentialtech (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes I've done plenty of replacements where I simply cut out the fittings nd solder in


----------

